# Diffrence between SOL Schedule 1 and Schedule 2 - 3 - 4



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

hi all,

I am under the process of applying for Skilled migration to Aus. 

Well, I was doing my homework for all this and found that my occupation is listed in the SOL Schedule-1 (2012) i.e. 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

I dont understand what is this Schedule 1 and Schedule 2-3-4 all about. 

Is it good if listed under of Schedule -1 or what is this all about. 

:ranger:


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am under the process of applying for Skilled migration to Aus.
> 
> ...


SOL1 means independent list. You dont need State Sponsorship if you are positively assessed under SOl1
Under SOL2 you cannot immigrate unless you get State Sponsorship
Having an occupation under SOL1 is good
All the best for your application


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> SOL1 means independent list. You dont need State Sponsorship if you are positively assessed under SOl1
> Under SOL2 you cannot immigrate unless you get State Sponsorship
> Having an occupation under SOL1 is good
> All the best for your application



Wonderful...
I am so glad to see such a good reply.:clap2: Thanks Mate. ..
I will be starting to apply from start of 2013. 
All the best brother....


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@irshad -- i think you've oversimplified it. Here is the actual extract of the difference between SOL 1 and SOL 2 (not sure about SOL 3 & 4)

If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are not
nominated by a state or territory government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule
1 of the SOL.

If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are nominated
by a State or Territory Government, a direct entry stream Employer Nomination Scheme visa, a
Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa or a Subclass 442 (Occupational Trainee) visa you
must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1- Skilled Occupation List or Schedule 2 -
Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List.

Source: https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> @irshad -- i think you've oversimplified it. Here is the actual extract of the difference between SOL 1 and SOL 2 (not sure about SOL 3 & 4)
> 
> If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are not
> nominated by a state or territory government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule
> ...


What irshad said is absolutely correct. Let me put it in correct perspective.
1) If your occupation is in SOL2 (for e.g. Database Admin) then its mandatory for you to get a state sponsorship. You cannot apply for 189 (skilled independent) visa.
2) If your occuaption is in SOL1 (for e.g. Analyst Programmer) then you do not need state sponsorship and can apply for 189 (skilled independent) visa. If you wish to get state sponsorship then you are free to get state sponsorship as well from states sponsoring your occupation (for e.g. Victoria state, which sponsors occupation from SOL1 + SOL2). If you get state sponsorship and the state invites you then it will be for a state sponsored 190 visa.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry, I stand corrected. The keyword is "Skilled Migration" for which what Irshad said is 100% correct. 

I was under the impression that other visas like 457, 475 etc. also are migration visas...


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> Sorry, I stand corrected. The keyword is "Skilled Migration" for which what Irshad said is 100% correct.
> 
> I was under the impression that other visas like 457, 475 etc. also are migration visas...


when we say sponsorship...... wht do you mean by that. means thy pay for ur visa or something????


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> when we say sponsorship...... wht do you mean by that. means thy pay for ur visa or something????


Sponsorship means contacting a state and asking them to sponsor
Every state has their sponsorship criteria for sponsoring an individual in accordance to their requirement
If a state has requirements for a System Analyst then they will sponsor him
Sponsorship in some states like Victoria, SA dont need to pay as they are free but for some states like NSW and ACT you need to pay for sponsorship.
When the states sponsors you then its your responsibility to live and work in that state for 2 years...Its a mutual commitment.
I hope this answers your question


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm bringing this topic back up so not to open a new one, for I have a related question.

The immi site says that an occupation under schedule 2 requires an employer sponsorship (186).
I'm still confused on the difference between SOL and CSOL. My occupation (interpreter) is in CSOL schedule 2, but not in SOL. Does that mean I can't get a state sponsorship and need an employer to sponsor me?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

No, if your occupation is on SOL 2 it means you can either apply for a state sponsored visa (e.g. 190, 489) or an employer sponsored visa (e.g. 186).


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

*When to use SOL1 List ?*
If you are applying for Independent subclass 189, your occupation should be in SOL1. 
For others it does not matter.

*What is CSOL: (combined SOL) then & when to use that ?*
CSOL lists occupation of SOL1 & SOL2 together.

CSOL is available here : http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

Your occupation should be on CSOL if you looking for 190, 489, 186 or even 457 subclasses. SOL1 is included in CSOL so that people who looking for sponsorship can find their occupaton in one place.

Many occupations are taken off CSOL on revisions. 
*If some occupation is not on CSOL, means australia does not want that skill for now.*


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you, both. ^^
So, basically, all CSOL occupations should be considered to be just like a SOL?
Also, will a state sponsorship for visa 190 pin one down to work only in that specific state?


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Falcio said:


> Also, will a state sponsorship for visa 190 pin one down to work only in that specific state?


While opting for state sponsorship for 190, you are making a commitment to the state that you will live & work in the state for your *First two years.* 

Once you are done with that period, you may move to any part of Australia if you wish to.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I am new to this forum as well as searching the solution of my situation. So, rather opening a new thread I am posting my situation in this thread.

I am holding a student visa right now which will be expired in December.
My occupation is in CSOL, schedule-2(ANZSCO-3121-11); that means I need to get a sponsorship from employer/ State.

While surfing the various criteria of getting sponsorship from States, I noticed that *every state needs almost 1 year work experience in the respective state before applying for a nomination of State sponsorship*. 

As I am studying in Diploma, I will not be able to get the 485 visa (not sure). Then how is it possible for me to get the sponsorship from any state?

So, I have to leave Australia after finishing my study or there is any other way apart from extending my student visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------

